# Cheap Bore Scopes



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Testing, testing, 1-2-3

I bought 3 different endoscopes for work. Paid $20 to $130 I'll run a test on the $130 first.



Teslong model NTS150RS. I was attracted to this one because it has a small camera lens; 5.5mm, suitable for rifle barrel inspections. 
> 3.5" LCD screen
> 5.5 mm outside diameter lens
> video and picture resolution - 640 x 480
> micro USB port
> rechargeable battery, 6 hrs
> screen zoom and rotate settings
> depth of field - 1.25" to 2.50"
> $130

The video below was made with the camera light turned off. The only light is ambient light coming in from the receiver.






Best I can tell the bigger the lens the higher the resolution options there are for these inexpensive endoscopes. 
Like most bore scopes the pics and live video as viewed on the endoscope screen are of higher quality than the saved video files.

The Teslong 150 tested here is a stand alone scope, although you can hook it to your computer or cell phone with an adapter cable.

The other endoscopes I have to test are 7mm and 8mm. The pic and video quality the 7.5mm is amazing but it will only fit in .35 caliber or larger bores. These 2 particular scopes run off a smart phone or computer using a free app called CameraFi. The application has some annoying ads on it though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The gun barrel is a Rem 700, early 1970s. Probably ran 3200 rounds through it, about 2/3rds of which were handloads; nothing hot though.

Here's a still picture with the camera lens light turned off, a couple inches from the breech, facing the receiver:


Not a bad picture, and not a bad looking bore considering the amount of use the old girl has had - bad weather on long backpacking hunts without any cleaning rod.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*copper fouling*

I'm kind of afraid to look in rifles that I purchased used. Shouldn't be though, the sellers told me the bores were bright and shiney! ha, ha :-?

Here's the first look at my Rem 700 6.5 Rem Mag with the camera light set on low:


There was a considerable amount of copper fouling and the start of some throat erosion.

Here's a pic of the same barrel after cleaning:


I'll see if I can take a better pic of that one. I'm still learning, experimenting.

.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks pretty insightfull always wanted one. its the need is not as much as the want desire.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Been using several of these lately... worth their weight in GOLD! I have 3 now that work with my cell phone and the cameraFi goob mentioned.

I have a short cable (16" most convenient for simple things) on up to a 5 meter (15ft) version I used to snake up my RV plumbing to try and see why it was draining slowly.

In fact I used the shorty a short time ago to try and diagnose a leaking outside tap on my house... I had replaced the gasket but it still leaked. Replaced that gasket with yet another and it still leaked. Ran the camera up into it and discovered a crack in the seat.

You can get these off Ebay for only a few bucks, well worth it. Most are 7mm, I hope they make some down to 5mm to fit smaller bored rifles. But as is, they are awesome when trying to find that weird bolt you accidently dropped down the back of your engine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-2M-Andro...hash=item5d5c4fab68:m:mp6u701th_plARFSOsP9btg

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2 in 1 Potensic endoscope:


> hook to smart phone (Android for this model) or computer
> 8.5 mm outside diameter lens
> 60° view angle
> video and picture resolution - 4 settings, will go up to 1600 x 1200
> powered off of USB cable
> screen zoom and rotate settings
> depth of field - 1.25" to 2.50"
> $20

Here's a pic from the $20 Potensic smart camera endoscope, 80-yr old Rem Model 141, .35 Remington, just past the throat: 


Here's a cropped version of the same pic:


I use a $50,000 Olympus bore scope at work for remote vessel, pipe and welding inspections that won't take pictures as good as this $20 scope will.

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is an unfriendly reminder that I need to schedule my annual endoscopic procedure. I probably won't post pics though.-O,-


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> This is an unfriendly reminder that I need to schedule my annual endoscopic procedure. I probably won't post pics though.-O,-


You're rifling probably won't be quite as clean either. So I'll pass on pictures. -O,-


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC;1818761
I have a short cable (16" most convenient for simple things) on up to a 5 meter (15ft) version I used to snake up my RV plumbing to try and see why it was draining slowly.
-DallanC[/QUOTE said:


> This got me thinking. Do they provide their own light?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> This got me thinking. Do they provide their own light?


Most all do now via LEDs around the camera, and its adjustable intensity with a thumbwheel. Double check the description on whatever you are buying to make sure though. Some also come with a push button that the camera interprets as a shutter release and it takes a picture. Very handy.

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Frightening....not sure I'd wanna look at that device. (ouch)

Pretty cool Goobie, thanks for showing these.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> This got me thinking. Do they provide their own light?


As far as I know they all have lights, thumbwheels like DallanC said or a control on the operating screen.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I need one of those with about a 20' lead for when I go to Arizona and hike up to a rattlesnake den that I found. I have always wondered just how far back in under a rock it goes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*some of the cables are flimsy*



Critter said:


> I need one of those with about a 20' lead for when I go to Arizona and hike up to a rattlesnake den that I found. I have always wondered just how far back in under a rock it goes.


Whoa, that would be cool.

Something to note; the cable on the 2 cheap ones I have is not very rigid. You couldn't push it up your chimney very far or into a snake den very far.

On the other hand some of the other brands that cost a little more like the Teslong have a semi-rigid cable that you can "push" on.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that some 5.5mm camera probes may be just a hair bigger than 5.5mm and won't fit in a .22 rimfire or a .223 barrel. The Teslong 5.5mm borescope I have is right on 5.5mm (0.217") and will (just barely) fit in a .22 rimfire barrel (0.218" bore).

So if buying an endoscope with a 5.5mm lens make sure what the actual O.D. is. 

.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Goob. Some of those pics are pretty impressive.

Do these endoscopes only give you a forward view? Can any of them give you a 90* view like a Hawkeye borescope?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Azar said:


> Thanks for sharing Goob. Some of those pics are pretty impressive.
> 
> Do these endoscopes only give you a forward view? Can any of them give you a 90* view like a Hawkeye borescope?


Depending on who the mfg is, some come with an attachment you can put on the end of the camera, with a mirror set at 45deg which allows you to to see 90deg to the side. They also have another attachment with a hook, which could be mighty useful to recover that dumb wrench you dropped down the back of your engine.

http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-84802977...-inspection-camera-borescope-endoscope-28.gif

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*close focus would be better*



DallanC said:


> Depending on who the mfg is, some come with an attachment you can put on the end of the camera, with a mirror set at 45deg which allows you to to see 90deg to the side. They also have another attachment with a hook, which could be mighty useful to recover that dumb wrench you dropped down the back of your engine.
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-84802977...-inspection-camera-borescope-endoscope-28.gif
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, there's 60° mirrors also. If the focus point starts at 1 1/4" a 60° might be better. Otherwise the forward view works OK, you just have to train your eye to look only at the center of the screen.

I see Teslong has a camera with a focus point of 0.39". $60 and it screws on the control head I have. 
see: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XHXNRK4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AFI3X2X3YFS02

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Before these cheap phone bore scopes came out... I used my ice fishing camera to see down into a tight spot behind my engine to find a wrench that slipped. Also used it down under a snowmobile engine to find a bolt I dropped. These new borescope cam's are sure alot easier to use.


-DallanC


----------

